# Key Lime Skeeter Pee



## Dirtydog420 (Nov 5, 2010)

A few months ago, I made a Key lime version of skeeter pee.. Came out great. Was an amazing wine to be able to drink a month after I started.. The first two months the wine tasted awesome, and we drank it all but two bottles.. We drank the last of the two bottle after it had been in the bottle for just over 3 months.. It didnt taste as good as it did right after I bottled it... I plan to make the next batch more flavorful but is there a way to preserve the flavor say if I were to make it commercially? I want the 'pucker' factor to be there months/years later..


----------

